# switching filters from one tank to another



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

basically I am running a rena xp3 on a 72 gallon with a sump... I want to switch up my little submersible I have in my discus tank with this rena xp3... Its going to be my little project on my tanks this week.... But just wondering if I got to worrie about transfering any posible thing over from tank to tank besides deseases with I do not see any on any of the fish at the moment. I would just not want to lose any of my discus before checking something over with one of you guys.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I always worry about this, too. Used media or a used filter from a healthy tank can help get a new tank off to a good start. But there's a risk of transferring something undesirable with the media. And more and more, I'm reading about diseases in fish that don't show up for awhile, which is alarming.

How long have the fish in the tank you're moving the filter from? If you've had them for a few months and they've been healthy, then that's the best that you can do. If you got them recently and you're not sure about their health, then you have to weigh the risk based upon what you know about the fish from the previous owner and etc. If you just want the filter and you don't plan to use the media, then you could simply sterilize the whole thing thoroughly.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agreed with Morainy.....


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

For a few new discus tanks, I've done fishless cycled new filters just to ensure that I'm not introducing any pathogens from my current livestock. Takes time though to build a decent bed of nitrifying bacteria. If you're doing daily water changes with you discus, eventually your biofilter capacity will catch up.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

+1

You can have the tank running and put in the fish and try to feed slowly for the first 2 weeks ...gradually reaching to normal feeding rate or the rate you prefer. By then, the biological filtration will be establishes and working effectively bi itself.



hp10BII said:


> For a few new discus tanks, I've done fishless cycled new filters just to ensure that I'm not introducing any pathogens from my current livestock. Takes time though to build a decent bed of nitrifying bacteria. If you're doing daily water changes with you discus, eventually your biofilter capacity will catch up.


----------

